# Free pattern downloads - C and K



## didough (May 30, 2011)

From Cascade Yarns

http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patterns.asp


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ooo, thank you. I found this one to try with a few modifications (higher neckline and no cables down the back)


----------



## BlueRose (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this i found several that i love.


----------



## Babz Eade (Jun 23, 2014)

Wow! Quite a selection. Thank you so much for posting this link.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Great site! Thank you for posting.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you, lots of great stuff. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Soandsew4 (Sep 15, 2013)

Found the hat I want to knit. Thank you.


----------



## Teebird (Apr 21, 2013)

I found so many patterns that I like,I will now have to look for some time.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Fionnuala (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this link. It looks great.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for posting. Never enough patterns.


----------



## dvcafton (May 14, 2014)

Great site! I downloaded quite a few! THanks.


----------



## Ruth SG (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh my- gonna have to get a move on with my current project! So I can tackle some of these... thanks for sharing


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

didough said:


> From Cascade Yarns
> 
> http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patterns.asp


LOVE LOVE LOVE...the knitting patterns, and saved SEVERAL.

Only, sniff, sniff,.....not many crochet patterns to save.
THAT's OK.............I have plenty already, but NEVER too many!


----------



## Deefercrafts (Feb 26, 2013)

Some lovely patterns to choose from TFS


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks!!! There's stuff for boys!!!!!


----------



## Arkyknitter (Nov 28, 2012)

Great site! Thanks!


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are nice :thumbup:


----------

